# Fliegenrolle macht geräusche



## tim3108 (29. Dezember 2016)

Hallo ich habe gerade zu weihnachten meine erste Fliegenkombo bekommen und war damit heute das erste mal unterwegs.Beim einholen vom schnur über die rolle gibt die rolle laute Geräusche von sich als ob man die schnur gegen die bremse abzieht.Was ist?Woher kommt das?Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Rannebert (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Keine wirkliche Ahnung von Fliegenrollen, aber vermutlich ist da einfach ein Klicker verbaut, der ähnlich wie beim Schnurabzug einer Statio Laut gibt, sobald sich die Spule dreht.
Macht auch durchaus Sinn, zumindest, wenn ein Fisch mal gegen die Bremse zieht. Das sowas natürlich dann auch beim normalen Kurbeln Geräusche macht ist halt einfach bedingt durch den Aufbau.


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Hallo Tim, 

schreib doch hier mal für die alten Hasen, um was für ein Modell es sich handelt. Vielleicht können sie dann eine ganz schnelle Antwort finden. Es gibt Rollen mit Klicker in beide Richtungen. Es gibt auch Modelle, wo der Klicker wahlweise zu- und abgeschaltet werden kann.


----------



## dreampike (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Hallo Tim, 

das erinnert mich an die Situation vor vielen vielen Jahren, als ich als Steppke meine erste Angelrute mit Rolle aus dem Blisterpack holte und keine Ahnung hatte, wie eine Stationärrolle funktioniert#c. Damals gab es noch kein Internet und ich hatte niemanden, den ich fragen konnte. Bei Dir sehe ich folgende Möglichkeiten:

a) Wie ist das beim Abziehen der Schnur? Ist da auch ein Knarren zu hören oder ist das lautlos? Wenn es in beide Richtungen knarrt, dann handelt sich vermutlich um eine Rolle, deren Klicker/Knarre auch beim Einholen zu hören ist. Z.B. eine Hardy Featherweight ist so konstruiert.  

b) Knarrt die Rolle beim Einholen, beim Abziehen der Schnur dagegen nicht? Wird das Einholen schwerer, wenn Du die Bremse zudrehst (so verhanden)? Dann stimmt etwas nicht mit der  Links-/Rechtshandeinstellung. Die Rolle ist auf Linkshandbetrieb eingestellt und sie wurde so bespult, als wäre sie im Rechtshandbetrieb (oder umgekehrt). 

Was dann zu tun ist, hängt von der Rolle ab. Also schreibe einfach um welche Rolle es sich handelt, wann es knarrt und mit welcher Hand Du an der Kurbel drehst. Dann werden wir das Rätsel wohl lösen können!

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Lajos1 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Hallo,

vielleicht ist auch nur etwas Sand in die Rolle gekommen (manchmal kommt das vor), also Spule raus und Spule und Rolle schön saubermachen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## tim3108 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Es handelt sich um eine tenax performance 5/6.Das laute Geräusch ist sowohl beim schnur abziehen als auch beim einholen.man holt mit der linken hand ein


----------



## Hannes.N (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Hab grad mal das Set gegoogelt. 
Ja bei der Rolle sollte das wohl normal sein, hat keine Bremse, sondern nur nen einstellbaren Klicker.


----------



## Wollebre (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

kann im Web keine Schematics (Explosionszeichnung) finden um die Konstruktion zu erkennen.
 Schlage vor bei Grauvell (ist der Hersteller) nachzufragen oder bei einem seiner Händler.

 Händlerliste:
www.grauvell.com/de/authorisierte-fachhandler/


----------



## tim3108 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Kann mir jemand eine ordentliche rolle empfehlen klasse 5/6


----------



## hirschkaefer (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Was verstehst du unter ordentlich? 

Eine wirklich gute, preiswerte Rolle mit sehr gut einstellbarer Bremse ist die Waterworks Lamson liquid.

http://www.adh-fishing.de/fliegenrollen/rollen/waterworks-lamson-liquid-fliegenrolle


----------



## Steff-Peff (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenrolle macht geräusche*

Hallo Tim,
wenn es wirklich das Set aus der Bucht sein sollte, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle gleich eine andere Kombo kaufen. Vielleicht findest Du was Gebrauchtes, denn nach der Rolle wirst Du ziemlich sicher eine andere Schnur und eine andere Rute suchen. 

Mit mir hat damals einer den Flifi-Kurs besucht, der eine fertige Kombo für etwa 100 € geschenkt bekommen hatte. Nach dem Kurs hatte er alles neu, da nichts gepasst hat.

Aber vielleicht ist dein Set ja besser. Eins kann ich Dir auf jeden Fall versprechen ... wenn Du wegen einer minderwertigen (hat nichts mit dem Preis zu tun !) Gerätezusammenstellung mit dem Werfen nicht voran kommst, landen die Sachen ruckzuck in der Ecke und "Fliegenfischen ist sch....."

Denk darüber nach #6

Gruß
Steff


----------

